# Keeping my greenhouse warm in winter?URGENT



## booboo (Jan 22, 2005)

Ok Twisner and i have been planning a 6 foot by 10 foot greenhouse made of pvc and covered in that thick syran wrap like cover (green house cover).
This is for our Tropical plants.
It will have a misting system having 12 heads which will keep the humidity very high.

We live in zone 9 (Nor Cal) where it cools down at night to a little below freezing sometimes about 25F at the COLDEST it shouldnt happen.
We need ideas to keep it warm inside!

In the high humidity will a space heater give adequate heat to maintain the tropicals.

We dont want ideas on how to build it b/c it is already planned. Just the heat issue.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2005)

*Thermal mass*

Sorry you don't want ideas how to build it. The key is thermal mass. If you do not with to incorporate it into the structure, then add it into the interior.

Thermal mass is any matter that can absorb solar radiation during the day and slowly release it at night.

Best for buildings are masonry/concrete product. Some use barrels of water. The pots of dirt themselves will provide sufficient if well built.

Add a 120v thermostat with a kick on just above freezing and I would think that a space heater should keep the frost off in your mild climate.

Larry


----------



## booboo (Jan 22, 2005)

Will a large space heater work effectivley due to the fact that its humid and the heat should travel through the humidity.

What if we direct it at the plants themselves as we wont have too many yet?(i realize that we dont want to burn them or snything just to keep it warm)


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2005)

Humidity actually holds heat like green house gases. I would be very careful not toasting your plants with infared radiatioin. A closely obseved trial would be in order.

Larry


----------



## booboo (Jan 22, 2005)

I realize all that and i think it should stay plenty warm if we have a space heater in there.

Anybody else?


----------



## twisner (Jul 7, 2005)

james i already told you this, i think that a big black trash can filled with water would heat up with solar radiation and stay heated to provide warmth throughout the night. That and a space heater should be plenty.
tristan


----------



## booboo (Jan 22, 2005)

Tristan your underestimating. The greenhouse wont be totaly sealed unless we find a way how. There is going to be heat going out and cold coming in all the time so a trash can full of warm water wont do that much a space heater will acclomplish more heat which can be directed mybe if we put a black tarp in or on the ground it should help too.

More ideas anybody?


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2005)

Why won't your greenhouse be totally sealed? Seem like that should be a priority.


----------



## twisner (Jul 7, 2005)

ya the black tarps a good idea but only in the winter
otherwise itll fry in there.
why dont we just go with 2 space heaters?


----------



## booboo (Jan 22, 2005)

LarryROlson NO green house is totally sealed. It will be sealed well it just wont be totally sealed.

Tristan as i see it we sould use black tarp mybe even hanging down the middle and two space heaters. Sound good?


----------



## twisner (Jul 7, 2005)

yes yes it does. well talk about it tommorow in PE lol.
dammit its back to school time


----------



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

I spoke to a couple here in MN and they use bubble wrap to insulate in the winter. Because it is clear, it still lets light in! 

Just an idea.


----------

